# 235 chevy 6 cylinder



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to convert the generator to alternator. 235 chevy 6 cylinder, how do you wire in the alternator?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

good question i would try to find a one wire alternator. the front pullys are removable, you might run into bracket issues mounting one as well. you might be able to use 292 inline from a 1960's chevy pick up.


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

the car shop has the alternator conversion bracket you need the part # 58-088091 the cost is 49.00$ plus tax of course, the phone # is 1-800-235-2470 or you can try long beach swap meet this week end there was a guy selling those parts at on time.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

THE 2 WIRES ON TOP OF ALT. 1 GOES TO BAT POST ON BACK OF ALT AND THE OTHER GOES TO A WIRE THAT WHEN YOU TURN THE IGNITION IS TURNED ON IT GIVES IT JUICE. AND THE POST ON BACK OF ALT IS A CONSTANT HOT FROM BATTERY. NOW IF YOU HOOK IT UP AND THE CAR WONT SHUT OFF WHEN YOU TURN THE IGNITION OFF NO BIG DEAL JUST SWITCH THE 2 WIRES AROUND AND ITS DONE


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey bro where can I buy a kit to conversion 6to 12volts for chevy 1942 with 216 eng??


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

just use a 12 volt alternator and change out points dist and bulbs like headlights tailights, actually i converted a 52 and all the bulbs still worked except for one dash light blew out


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

put a ballast resister on positive side of coil if you dont you will burn the points out it drops from 12 to volts ,change all the bulbs and head lights to 12 volts put a voltage drop on your gas gauge and heater, your starter is 6 volts it will spine faster but it will be okey and change to a 12 volt gen or alt a 1 wire is easier to install less problems wireing it, a real auto parts store should have the ballast resister and voltage drop i hope this helps answer your questions.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

eriks66 said:


> Hey bro where can I buy a kit to conversion 6to 12volts for chevy 1942 with 216 eng??


 GO TO CLASSIC CHEVY ON I35 AND GET VOLTAGE REDUCERS. VOLTAGE REDUCERS FOR YOUR GAUGES AND CHANGE ALL BULBS TO 12 VOLT AND PUT ALTERNATOR AND 12VOLT COIL ON. YOUR STARTER WILL BE OKAY IF YOU DONT CRANK ON IT FOR LONG PERIODS AT A TIME. IF NOT JERRYS STARTERS CAN REWIND IT FOR 12 VOLT ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP ERIK


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.1953chevrolet.com/1953_Chevrolet_Techinfo.htm#Replacing the Generator with an Alternator
see if this helps in any way, i just did like this on my 53, but when i ran white alt wire to coil engine started to bog down,


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

I was thinking of doing this next weekend to my 54 but will running the 6volt alternator still give me enough juice to run a cd player and upgrade to an electric windshiel wiper motor? I was looking at a 60 amp 6v alternator. Or should I just swap to the 12v?


----------

